# The Official OZ Wheels Thread



## WRS2K (Feb 28, 2002)

*O.Z. was established on January 4th 1971, in a small gas station located in Rossano Veneto, a small town near Vicenza, Italy. The company was founded by two partners, Mr. Silvano Oselladore and Mr. Pietro Zen and it is from their names that the O.Z. brand name originated.*
Post your cars riding on OZ wheels. Show your good taste.
My favorite OZ wheel, the Superleggera III:




































_Modified by WRS2K at 3:22 AM 2-8-2004_


----------



## LuxNova (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: The Official OZ Wheels Thread (WRS2K)*

Wow, it only took them 33 years to go from a gas station to the number one wheel supplier in motorsports. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## devilether96 (Jul 2, 2000)

*Re: The Official OZ Wheels Thread (LuxNova)*

My current background and my fav. OZ wheel ever, OZ Futura's.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
















some more Futura pics:



































































_Modified by VW4Eva at 11:42 PM 2-7-2004_


----------



## mx5er (Apr 28, 2001)

O.Z. and Formula One http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jeff y (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: The Official OZ Wheels Thread (WRS2K)*

a touch out-of-round...


----------



## LuxNova (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: The Official OZ Wheels Thread (jeff y)*

^^^^^^^^^^^
Sup, Tablebreaker.


----------



## sharkytm (Jul 6, 2003)

no pix of the F1 Cups? fine... here are some








anyone have any mounted on cars? I'd be forever appreciative


_Modified by sharkytm at 12:52 AM 2-8-2004_


----------



## AKADriver (Nov 20, 2001)

*Re: The Official OZ Wheels Thread (WRS2K)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dreamstate (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: The Official OZ Wheels Thread (WRS2K)*

Love the OZ


----------



## Jeff43 (Sep 13, 2000)

*Re: The Official OZ Wheels Thread (Dreamstate)*

my OZs from 10 years ago...








i also ran OZ Monte Carlo's on my MKIII VR6....no pics though...


----------



## Sortafast (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: The Official OZ Wheels Thread (Jeff43)*

OZ Operas on my Jetta


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: The Official OZ Wheels Thread (Sortafast)*

How about the new Superturismo GT?








Or the new Forgiata?


----------



## GTIfreak (Mar 25, 2001)

*Re: The Official OZ Wheels Thread (Son of a B...5er!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Son of a B...5er!* »_Or the new Forgiata?










Hotness







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lexi (Jun 18, 2000)

*Re: The Official OZ Wheels Thread (GTIfreak)*









Proof they're built to take a few good whacks


----------



## KEITH (Apr 19, 1999)

*Re: The Official OZ Wheels Thread (WRS2K)*


click for hi-res
cronos woooo
[edit for hi res pic]


_Modified by KEITH at 11:13 AM 2-9-2004_


----------



## audiphile (Aug 18, 2001)

*Re: The Official OZ Wheels Thread (KEITH)*

cronos are hot.
I am fond of their racing wheels though








































and I didn't know they made motorcycle wheels.


----------



## AxeYrCat (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: The Official OZ Wheels Thread (WRS2K)*

in the early stages...
















more recently...

















*edited to add the pictures from shows*


_Modified by AxeYrCat at 5:11 PM 2-8-2004_


----------



## maxor (May 7, 2001)

*Re: The Official OZ Wheels Thread (AxeYrCat)*

edited


_Modified by maxor at 9:19 PM 1-10-2010_


----------



## veritas137 (Jul 24, 2001)

*Re: The Official OZ Wheels Thread (WRS2K)*

Here's my contribution, can you tell I'm also an OZ wheel fan?


----------



## AxeYrCat (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: The Official OZ Wheels Thread (veritas137)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veritas137* »_Here's my contribution, can you tell I'm also an OZ wheel fan?



nice to know i'm not the only junkie.


----------



## djentranced (Mar 19, 2003)

*Re: The Official OZ Wheels Thread (KEITH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KEITH* »_








cronos woooo

that looks fookin beautiful
hi res dood
HI RES
i would also be "forever appreciative"


----------



## FLchargeddub (Dec 11, 2003)

*Re: The Official OZ Wheels Thread (djentranced)*


----------



## gtivr4 (Sep 22, 2000)

*Re: The Official OZ Wheels Thread (FLchargeddub)*

My Car (which is for sale BTW) on F1 Cups:










_Modified by gtivr4 at 9:26 AM 2-9-2004_


----------



## WRS2K (Feb 28, 2002)

It's pretty obvious to me after having viewed the pictures in this thread that OZ is most definitely "Italiano" in spirit and BBS is most definitely "Germanic" in spirit.
I favor BBS.
Keep the photos coming!


----------



## AxeYrCat (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: (WRS2K)*

since no one else has done it yet...


----------



## K9jetta (Mar 28, 2001)

*Re: (WRS2K)*

i'm rockin' BBS now, but i still love my old OZ's:


----------



## AxeYrCat (Dec 11, 2001)

there is so much more out there...
MORE PICS!!


----------



## GTi Punk (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: (AxeYrCat)*

what about the OZ turbo? my all time fav, and very very hard to come by


----------



## quick_huh (Oct 12, 2003)

*Re: (GTi Punk)*


















mine


----------



## WRS2K (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: (GTi Punk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTi Punk* »_what about the OZ turbo? my all time fav, and very very hard to come by


Those wheels look very good on your car, but would look pretty poor on a newer car.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to your modding style.


----------



## WRS2K (Feb 28, 2002)

I can safely say that the OZ Superleggeras are the best looking, flat-faced wheels ever made.
Cheap, too!


----------

